# Plow side "skirt"



## wpala (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello from Great white North
In the summer time I bought used Stainer articulated tractor for grass cutting so I don't have to use a Bigger Kubota 2920 to do it, this little tractor is fantastic quite old and with some problems but very good and would recommend to anyone!
This tractor also came with a front blade could be use for snow or light grading I guess, the problem was when using for snow most of it would spill out on the sides and only little snow would be pushed to the front, so I finally made some side "wings" or "skirt" not sure what would be a proper terminology for that cat some angle iron for brackets drill some holes used some 1/4 inch peace of sheet steel on  one side and aluminium on the other (didn't have enough of either one so I had to improvise a little) and after an afternoon of fun work came up with this






I thought about welding this but in case I need just a blade I can take them off and use plain blade, this worked fantastic it took me half the time to lean up the driveway with the new improved attachment now I'm ready for more - although I don't want anymore snow I think we had enough for one winter
)
Paul


----------



## RandyM (Feb 11, 2014)

GREAT JOB! You'll have to let us know how it works. Get some paint on that raw metal though.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice work, but as Randy said get some paint on it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## wpala (Feb 11, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Nice work, but as Randy said get some paint on it.
> 
> "Billy G"



Thanks guys it works perfectly cut mine time in half, the bare side is aluminum that is what i had available I think i will get another 1/4 steel plate as the side that is black so it matches
Paul


----------



## RandyM (Feb 11, 2014)

wpala said:


> Thanks guys it works perfectly cut mine time in half,
> Paul



Thanks for the update. Yeah, it is amazing how much snow flows out the ends of a blade without your wings.


----------

